# Walker's Wine Juices question



## deboard (Jun 12, 2011)

I stopped by Walker's Fruit basket in NY on the way home saturday and picked up a couple of pails, one Corot Noir, and the other Cherry. 

The acid listed on each is 0.89 and 0.84 respectively. This seems high, so I'm wondering if I should attempt to lower it somehow. I really don't want to dilute the juice. The brix on each is 21, so I don't want to mess with that. 

I'm planning on grabbing some 71B yeast which should help lower the malic acid some, but I also have some calcium carbonate. Should I use some of this to lower it? I plan on doing malo on the Corot Noir, but the cherry will likely be backsweetened with some saved juice.


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2011)

Before you do anything do another test


----------



## deboard (Jun 12, 2011)

That's good advice, thanks Tom. I'll test it myself tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2011)

Most of the juice from Walkers is high in acid. Let us know what your tests show. Dang you probably drove right by my house if you took I-79 home.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2011)

You probably took I-90 to Cleveland I am thinking.


----------



## deboard (Jun 13, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> You probably took I-90 to Cleveland I am thinking.



That's what I did, on the way up I went through columbus and cincinatti, but on the way back I was heading toward Ashland, KY to deliver a pail of juice to my brother, so right around Cleveland I got on I-77 (through OH-8) and headed south to I-64.


----------



## deboard (Jun 13, 2011)

All right, I'm glad I followed Tom's advice and tested it myself. I did my test and ended up with 0.6. I did it again to be sure and got the same. I'm not sure how they do their test, but it seems to be off. I suppose with the crude test I have my margin of error is +/- .025. 

There's always the chance that my test is wrong as well, I tasted the juice and it's not tart at all, I know that's not a perfect test, but I expected something with 0.89 to be a little tart. I surely am pretty terrible at the titration, but this time the color change happened just as expected and it wouldn't change back with stirring. 

pH measured 3.30

I think at this point I'm going to leave it as-is and test again after fermentation. 

I've also decided to split the batch in two and use two different yeasts. I couldn't find any 71B at my local shop, but I already have RC 212 and 1116, so I think I'll try those.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought 4 juices last year from walkers and yes the acid id a bit high but it will soften after fermentation and aging.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2011)

Pitch the yeasties!


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2011)

deboard said:


> All right, I'm glad I followed Tom's advice and tested it myself. I did my test and ended up with 0.6. I did it again to be sure and got the same. I'm not sure how they do their test, but it seems to be off. I suppose with the crude test I have my margin of error is +/- .025.
> 
> There's always the chance that my test is wrong as well, I tasted the juice and it's not tart at all, I know that's not a perfect test, but I expected something with 0.89 to be a little tart. I surely am pretty terrible at the titration, but this time the color change happened just as expected and it wouldn't change back with stirring.
> 
> ...



Go for it..


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 16, 2011)

Those sound like better numbers. Pitch your yeast. Good luck with it, I stopped buying from them years ago when I started getting old and inferior juice.


----------

